# mobile phone number registration



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

having a bit of a nightmare porting my numbers to a new supplier - it seems that my phone & those of my daughters aren't registered to me - or even to my late husband who took out the original contract (tbh I can't remember if I signed anything transferring them to me when I changed the payment details) 

apparently 2 of them are registered to a company - but not the 'reseller' the contract is with - & the other one to an individual - but not me nor my late husband........

I _think _I'm getting it sorted out - but I thought that mobile phones had to be registered to the actual user, which is why they have to take NIE/passport numbers - can anyone point me to the legislation - I'm so "·$%&/( off about this I can't think straight 

I feel a denuncia or at the very least a demand for the complaints book coming on.........


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

All the mobile phones in our house are registered under my husband's name. That's six phones that are used by 4 different people (him, me, and our 2 over 18 kids) but registed to only one person. I can't imagine that it's illegal because we did this through a phone/internet/mobile plan that Orange offers. They advertise that with this plan everyone in your family can talk to each other for free - so obviously they know that the one "titular" isn't using all the phones.

But it's one thing to have all the phones in a family registered to one of the family members, and another thing entirely to have your phones registered to some unknown person or company. How could that possibly have happened? And didn't you notice that your name wasn't on the bill? It all sounds very strange. 

Unfortunately, unless you have a copy of the contract you signed showing that the phone was registered to your late husband or re-registered to you, I don't really see what you can base your complaint on. It sounds like they could even go after you for having someone else's phone??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> All the mobile phones in our house are registered under my husband's name. That's six phones that are used by 4 different people (him, me, and our 2 over 18 kids) but registed to only one person. I can't imagine that it's illegal because we did this through a phone/internet/mobile plan that Orange offers. They advertise that with this plan everyone in your family can talk to each other for free - so obviously they know that the one "titular" isn't using all the phones.
> 
> But it's one thing to have all the phones in a family registered to one of the family members, and another thing entirely to have your phones registered to some unknown person or company. How could that possibly have happened? And didn't you notice that your name wasn't on the bill? It all sounds very strange.
> 
> Unfortunately, unless you have a copy of the contract you signed showing that the phone was registered to your late husband or re-registered to you, I don't really see what you can base your complaint on. It sounds like they could even go after you for having someone else's phone??


well my late husband took out the original contracts with the reseller for 4 phones - I have a copy of the one for his phone with his name & passport number on it

then he died a few months - I can't remember (I don't remember a whole lot from the first couple of months - I was on autopilot) if I did a new contract when he died or not - if not than I was expecting the phones to be in his name..... but they aren't - & neither are they in the reseller's company name

my husband's name was on the bill from the reseller, & mine was when I had it all transferred to come out of my bank account, so I had no reason to suspect that there was anything wrong

the reseller piggybacks off Vodafone - & it's Vodafone who have told me that the numbers aren't registered to me, my late husband, nor the reseller....

as I say - I think I'm getting it sorted out, at least I hope so - I just want to check the legislation to see if what they have done is actually legal - I can't see that it can be


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A law came into force, I think in 2009/10, as a consequence of the Madrid train bombings, requiring all mobile phones to be registered in the name of the owner. It might be that if the phones are on a rental contract, that they are not the property of the renter but some other organisation that actually owns the asset. However, it might be that I am wrong and it should be in the name of the user. We actually bought ours (PAYG) from Movistar and we checked that they were in our names. It is the responsibility of the outfit from whom the phone is rented to ensure that the registration is done.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> A law came into force, I think in 2009/10, as a consequence of the Madrid train bombings, requiring all mobile phones to be registered in the name of the owner. It might be that if the phones are on a rental contract, that they are not the property of the renter but some other organisation that actually owns the asset. However, it might be that I am wrong and it should be in the name of the user. We actually bought ours (PAYG) from Movistar and we checked that they were in our names. It is the responsibility of the outfit from whom the phone is rented to ensure that the registration is done.


yes, that's' the law I mean - I was hoping that someone could point me in the direction of the actual legislation - I'll get googling when I have time

as for being registered to the reseller - I could understand that, if that was the case (& legal - don't know) - but none of the numbers are registered to that company, according to Vodafone

it does look like it's getting sorted as far my numbers are concerned (just had a text from Vodafone) - but it's the legality of who the numbers should be registered to which worries me - there could be 100s of people out there using phones registered to people they've never heard of - who knows what would happen if one of those people turned out to be a terrorist - could the users of other numbers registered to that name be implicated?

I know it's unlikely - but I thought that was what the law was all about.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that's' the law I mean - I was hoping that someone could point me in the direction of the actual legislation - I'll get googling when I have time
> 
> as for being registered to the reseller - I could understand that, if that was the case (& legal - don't know) - but none of the numbers are registered to that company, according to Vodafone
> 
> ...


I think the law was intended to apply only to prepay (PAYG) phones since they were the type used to set off the bombs.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

I don't know if my experience will help or not.

I "unlocked" my cell phone in the US. I did so because I was traveling in many countries and needed to change the SIM card for each country or pay ridiculous "roaming" charges to one service provider. When I came to Europe and bought a new prepaid SIM card I was asked for my passport and nothing more. So, I own the prepaid SIM card and the phone number associated with it.

So, perhaps a part of your issue is that the phones and accompanying SIM cards were bought with a contract. The phones may have been paid for by now. The SIM cards may remain in the name of the purchaser. Separating the two: phone and SIM card, may be part of the process.

If memory serves me well, the ownership of a SIM card came before terrorist issues. It had to do with the user not being trapped into one service provider after passed through a required time to pay off the "free or low cost" phone. Own the number and one can change providers at will.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mysticsmick said:


> I don't know if my experience will help or not.
> 
> I "unlocked" my cell phone in the US. I did so because I was traveling in many countries and needed to change the SIM card for each country or pay ridiculous "roaming" charges to one service provider. When I came to Europe and bought a new prepaid SIM card I was asked for my passport and nothing more. So, I own the prepaid SIM card and the phone number associated with it.
> 
> ...


yes - I'm thinking the SIMS/phone numbers do/did belong to the reseller, as part of a 'cheap phone' deal

or at least that would make sense - IF the numbers had actually been in the name of the company... which they aren't


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

& it goes on.....

& I have to admit that I'm now getting worried that I'm suspected of some kind of illegal act.....
*my number has moved - I have a lovely new phone & my number is now with the new company

however..... there's still a problem....

the new company has discovered the 'anomoly' in the paperwork... I have to provide proof that I paid the bills, from my bank account, which is registered to my NIE number, at my address, before they will do the other two numbers

also a copy of my resident cert

I can prove all of that - I have all of that, except an invoice - I just checked the balance online & paid each month

I contacted the 'old' phone company this morning asking for a copy invoice with my NIE, address & all 3 numbers on it...........they have sent me one, but it has some number unknown to me in the NIF/CIF box......

so..... I have e-mailed back pointing this out........to be met with silence...& still silence 2 hours later*


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think if it were me I'd go & see the Guardia with a view to making a denuncia to cover yourself.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I think if it were me I'd go & see the Guardia with a view to making a denuncia to cover yourself.


Sounds like an idea to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like an idea to me.


I rang them an hour & a half ago

apparently the number is my late husband's passport number - I have no idea if that's the case or not, since I no longer have his passport

it's besides the point anyway - they have my NIE - I've been paying the bills for over a year - so why does the invoice not have my NIE on it??

still waiting....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:clap2:

6.5 hours after they would have opened my first e-mail ... two more e-mails & one angry phone call

I have an invoice with my NIE number on it


now that wasn't so hard, was it??


& before anyone starts on about Spanish customer service - this is a Brit run company


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2:
> 
> 6.5 hours after they would have opened my first e-mail ... two more e-mails & one angry phone call
> 
> ...


Say no more!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2:
> 
> 6.5 hours after they would have opened my first e-mail ... two more e-mails & one angry phone call
> 
> ...




.... and you went British because??????????????? .....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> .... and you went British because??????????????? .....


because my late husband knew the guy & wanted to support a new venture.......


yeah - I KNOW


----------

